# Dying My Chinese BF Copies Black



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just bought some Rit dye to dye my yellow and black Chinese copy bean flips to all black. That yellow in the mid-section I can't stand, it it is so ugly !! These sling aren't the greatest and I wouldn't use him for serious shooting but I can't stand that yellow color In the mid-section --- Just holding it I want to puke !

Will post a pic when done !

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Think I'd put more trust in Rustoleum, but that's just me. 
Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Curious how it’ll turn out. I’ve read people use it on knife scales occasionally. I dislike puke yellow and avacado green too. Reminds me of appliances from the 70’s. We had a green avocado toilet growing up. How did people ever think that looked good? Puke yellow telephone too.


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

wll said:


> That yellow in the mid-section I can't stand, it it is so ugly !!....Just holding it I want to puke !


I painted my Chinese yellow and black R10 copies for EXACTLY the same reason. 

For some reason I ordered two...the Slingshotitis Disorder was kicking in around that time I suppose?....
Avoided shooting them for over a year until I painted and wrapped them. Used some good quality automotive paint [sprayed and sanded lightly with steel wool a couple of times], then used an enamel clear coat. Now I use them regularly [with no ill effects!].


----------

